# Touren im Odenwald



## NRS comp. (13. März 2007)

Hallo Guten morgen 

Ich bin am Wochenende das erste mal im Odenwald eine geführte Tour Gefahren mit der Firma Obito ( kennt die einer ) war echt der Hammer wir sind 
sagenhafte Trails gefahren und ich muss sagen der Odenwald ist echt der Hammer ich fahre normaler weiße im Taunus, aber der Odenwald ist schöner 
und die Trails echt der Hammer.


----------



## alex75 (13. März 2007)

Heute registriert und im ersten Beitrag gleich Werbung - pfui.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (13. März 2007)

Also ich wohne auch neberm ODenwald und fahre auch daher sehr oft. ICh muss schon sagen, dass es da wirklich sehr viele schöne Strecken gibt. Wo biste genau gefahren?


----------



## NRS comp. (13. März 2007)

Hallo Trial Knowledge, wir sind von Ernsthofen übers Felsenmeer ans Kirschberghäuschen gefahren.War richtig klasse und ich muss sagen der Odenwald hat mich echt in seinen Bann gezogen. Denke mal nun wo das Wetter immer schöner wird, werde ich sicher noch ein paar Touren fahren.Welche Strecken fährst Du denn so. Kannst Du mir irgendwelche Tips geben.


----------



## sharky (13. März 2007)

Warum werde ich das gefühl nicht los, dass hier jemand eigentlich garnicht von der geführten tour schwärmt sondern hier auf recht plumpe weise durch die hintertür werbung für seine "geschäftsidee" machen will?


----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2007)

jaja  

Von Obito kenne ich den Katalog/Prospekt vom letzten Jahr, war gut aufgemacht und hat auch ein paar Interesante Touren drin.

Nur geführte Touren im eigenen Revier braucht hier bestimmt keiner  

@Trail-Knowlegde
wenn Du soviel fährst, hast Du wohl im Winterpokal nur vergessen deine Touren einzutragen !? 

@Sharky 
wir führen bestimmt auch wieder ein paar Touren durch unseren schönen Odenwald ! Ganz bestimmt    und die kosten nix ! Nur Kondition, ein paar Riegel und vieleicht mal nem Schlauch das Leben


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (13. März 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Trail-Knowlegde




Sorry, habe erst seit 2 Wochen das Biken wieder angefangen. War im Winter inaktiv.

@ NRS Comp.

Ich fahre immer Touren von Leutershausen hinüber auf die Ursenbacher Höhe, dann weiter aufn Kohlhof, danach nach Wilhemsfeld und von dort aus aufn Weißen Stein. Und dann die Trail runter zur Strahlenburg nach Schriesheim.

Eine schöne Tour. Dauert bei mir immer, wenn wir gemütlich fahren, 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Sorry, habe erst seit 2 Wochen das Biken wieder angefangen. War im Winter inaktiv.



Die Jugend ! Ach !  
Macht Monate Pause und hängt meiner einer gleich wieder auf der ersten Tour ab. Obwohl ich mich fast den ganzen Winter über abgerackert habe.
Aber meine Form vom letzten Jahr hab ich ganz gut über den Winter bekommen, also aufgepast


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (14. März 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Die Jugend ! Ach !
> Macht Monate Pause und hängt meiner einer gleich wieder auf der ersten Tour ab. Obwohl ich mich fast den ganzen Winter über abgerackert habe.
> Aber meine Form vom letzten Jahr hab ich ganz gut über den Winter bekommen, also aufgepast



 Nee das glaub ich nicht,so fitt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht, bin aber am trainieren.


----------



## sharky (14. März 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Sharky
> wir führen bestimmt auch wieder ein paar Touren durch unseren schönen Odenwald ! Ganz bestimmt




aber hallo  

und zwar schon am sonntag, guckst du hier
großteils bekannte streckenabschnitte, aber auch einiges neues drin, auf alle fälle wieder interessant und schön


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2007)

Hi,

na hier ist doch eine Tolle Gemeinschaft. Da sollte es sich doch organisieren lassen eine gemeinsamme Tour zu machen und auch Auswärtige mitzunehmen. Die Preise sind ja nicht von schlechten Eltern bei Obito. Ist da noch ein großes Büffet und sonstige Versorgung mit dabei???? 

Na dann viel spass....

Fahr am Wochenende oft meine Hausstrecke Fehlheim (Bensheim) Ohly-Turm (über Balkhausen), dann runter und über die Brücke zum Melibokus hoch und dann über nette Abfahrten nach Zwingenberg runter... Bei Bedarf kann man mich ja kontaktieren... Demnächste vieleicht auch mal nach der Arbeit. Kostet auch nix...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Biker (16. März 2007)

so ein Zufall - hatte am Wochenende auch das neue Prospekt in den Händen.
Ich glaub auch, daß das nicht viel bringt, hier die Dinger in den Bikeläden auszulegen. Sind ja alles "Hausstrecken". 
Und wenn´de da mit nen paar Leuten mitfahren würdest, hättest´de auch ruckzuck das Geld für ne Ferienwohnung in den Alpen mit Bike-Guide zusammen. 
Aber ok - für Leute die sich hier nicht auskennen ist´s bestimmt ok.

Na jut - zum Glück kommt so langsam wieder Leben in den Odenwald. Ich fang jetzt auch so langsam mit regelmäßigem Biken an und dann mal gucken was hier so abgeht!

bis denne

rock´n´roll!


----------



## PFADFINDER (23. März 2007)

Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, geführte Touren auch auf den Hausstrecken anzubieten. Oftmals gibt es ja noch den ein oder anderen Trail, der einem bis jetzt verborgen blieb. Aber bitte nicht zu den Preisen!!! 

In Zukunft werde ich auf meinen Touren von meinen Kumpels auch für ne 1400 hm-Tour 89 EURO pro Nase abknöpfen. Dann kann ich meinen Schreibtischjob endlich aufgeben  

@ Andreas / LarsLipp: das Angebot der Mitfahrgelegenheit würde ich gerne mal testen. Eher berghoch oder bergab orientiert? Ich bin für bergab.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2007)

HI Alle, Hi Pfadfinder,

ich wollte morgen mit nem Kumpel mal "meine Hausrunde" fahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der beide Abschnitte bewältigen will. Aber dass es sich für dich lohnt können wir gerne den Oehly Turm un den Melibokus in Angriff nehmen. Ja ich bin Fittnes Biker, der aber noch viele andere Hobbys hat. Ich fahr auch ganz gern Bergab, aber bleibe mit den Rädern auch gerne am Boden. Aber nach Absprache finden wir auf jedenn Fall ne gute Abfahrt. Ich denke du kommst auf deine Kosten. Je nach dem mit wem ich mich vergleiche schleiche ich die Wege runter, bei anderen halte ich so mit. Und bei denHardcore Jungs sehe ich nur die "nichtvorhandenen" Bremslichter. Obwohl, die bremsen ja nicht... 

Ist ne gemütliche Runde je Abfahrt zwischen 26 und 30 km und in 2 Stunden fahrzeit zu erledigen. Du hast ne PN mit meiner Handy Nr. Je nach Windverhältnissen wollte ich eventuell noch einen Drachen steigen lassen und mich über die Wiese zieen lassen.. ( auch eins meiner Hobbys...)

Gruß LarsLipp


----------



## NRS comp. (24. März 2007)

Also, ich muss mich  hier echt noch einmal zu Wort melden. Ich wollte in keinem Fall Werbung fÃ¼r eine Firma machen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur meine Begeisterung fÃ¼r den Odenwald zum Ausdruck bringen. Wie gesagt fahre ich meist im Taunus und kannte mich bis jetzt noch nicht im Odenwald aus.Wollte eigentlich auch nur sagen das ich es klasse fand. Finde es sehr schade, das nun hier aber Ã¼ber eine Firma nur weil ich Sie erwÃ¤hnt habe hergezogen wird. Ich denke nicht, das die Firma die Leute hier im Odenwald ansprechen mÃ¶chte. Viel mehr, will Sie Leuten die MTB fahren auch den schÃ¶nen Odenwald ans Herz legen. Was ist daran so falsch? Ohne diese Firma hÃ¤tte ich nie die Trail gefunden die wir gefahren sind. Auch solltet Ihr wenn Ihr hier Preiuse erwÃ¤hnt mal genauer lesen. Meist ist ein Mittagessen oder Abendessen oder beides dabei. Das sollte man doch mit hineinrechnen. Also ich muss sagen â¬ 89 wie von etlichen erwÃ¤hnt ist fÃ¼r eine Tour inclusive eines guten Essens beim besten Willen nicht zuviel.

Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selber entscheiden und hey wenn Ihr die Strecken kennt, dann braucht Ihr keinen Guide, aber ich die sich hier nicht auskennt freut sich sehr darÃ¼ber.


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (24. März 2007)

@larslipp und pfadfinder + natürlich alle anderen:
berichtet doch mal, falls ihr morgen ne tour macht. würde mich evtl auch mal einklinken... morgen kann ich leider höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. aber ich muß unbedingt mal loslegen - bin noch ziemlich im "konditionsrückstand"


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2007)

Hi,

wir (ich) wollte dich ja und habe dich nicht angegriffen. Selbstverständlich dürfen die hier Touren anbieten, von mir aus zu jedem Preis. Aber wir haben doch hier eine nette Gemeinschaft und wenn man dich auf ne Tour mitnimmt, kannst du ja ein Bier ausgeben, wenn ne schöne Runde war, aber wenn es keins gibt ist das auch nicht schlimm, erwartet bestimmt keiner. Hier in Deutschland ist das ja nicht unbeding selbstverstänlich. Ich fahre fast ausschließlich meine Hausstrecke, allerdings mit entsprechneden Variationen. Fahr gerne wieder mit denen, trau dich aber einfach mal im Forum zu fragen, ob dich jemend mitnimmt. Mach ich gerne...

Leider hat das mit der Ausfahr nicht geklappt, aber ich war aleine unterwegs, mein Kumpel hatte erst Später Zeit. Von daher würd ich mich ja über den einen oder anderen Mitstreiter auch freuen... Ist doch immer interessant neue Leute kennzulernen. Man sollte vieleicht vorherr das Niveau und die Erwartungen absprechen, aber da kann man ja auch ab und zu geben.

Na wenigsten gibt es für das Hobby MTB eine gutfunktionierende Comunity, gibt es bei anderen Dingen ja auch, aber wenns da nur eine Handvoll Menschen gibt, tut sich halt nicht so viel. 

Für nächsten Sonntag ist eigentlich wieder Biken angesagt, aber vieleicht auch am Freitag oder Samstag... 

Auch, bevor ichs vergess:

Am Ohly Turm lag noch richtig Schnee, so um die 5 bis 10 cm, allerdings eher Nass. Bin durch tiefe Pfützen gefahren und das Wasser ist mir in die K...e gelaufen. War echt lustig...
LarsLipp

Hu, langes Posting.... sitze gereade noch auf der Terasse, nach dem Radeln frisch geduscht und genieße die letzten Sonnenstrahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (25. März 2007)

@NRS comp. schön das dir der Odenwald gefällt  

Aber im Taunus gibt es auch schöne Ecke 

Wie du an den Postings siehst siehst, sind genügend Biker bereit Ortsfremde auf eine tour durch den Odenwald mitzunehmen.

In der Regel mache ich es so, das ich mir einen ortskundigen Guide suche um 
in einer anderen Region (Taunus, Pfalz, ...) zu fahren.
Basiert natürlich auf Gegenseitigkeit. Habe z.B. im Januar für 3 AWBer eine Tour gemacht.

@Pfadfinder, die Rechnung geht nicht auf.
Ich habe genauso viele Touren geführt wie mitgefahren.
Wenn wir die Touren abrechnen würden, würde sich nur Angela über die abzuführende Märchensteuer freuen  

@schwarzer Biker: was heisst 





> zum Glück kommt so langsam wieder Leben in den Odenwald.


Hey, die meisten sind durchgefahren.
Schnee gab es doch nur in den letzen 3 Tagen 
Am Freitag lag auf der Kuralpe stellenweise 40 cm Schnee  
Sind deswegen heute RR gefahren um am Krehberg mit den Rennrad in den Schnee zu kommen  

Ray


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2007)

Juhuu, 

die Sonne scheint:

@rayc: ich glaube nicht, das der Pfadfinder wirklich Geld nehmen will...
und du hast recht, viele sind durchgefahren. Ich fahre eigentlich mehr im Winter als im Sommer. So lange der Schnee nicht höher als die Nabe ist gehts doch immer. Und so richtig kalt wirds doch bei uns eh nicht. Und wenn richtig Schnee liegt, dann kann man im Odenwald richtig gut "Freereide-Schlitten" fahren. 

Kennt Ihr die Neunkirchner Höhe. In Winterksten ist ne Schlitten DH-Strecke. Da muss man immer mit Ersatzmaterail hin, da dort doch der eine oder andere Schlitten zu bruch geht....

Ja, der Odenwald ist toll


Gruß LarsLipp


----------



## Gerald (26. März 2007)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hausstrecke Fehlheim (Bensheim)




Das heißt: Fähle     

Gerald    ...... geb. in Nordbaden, der aber die korrekte Aussprache in den letzten Jahren gelernt hat


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (26. März 2007)

@rayc: jou - öh - hüstel, dann zähl ich wohl zu den wenigen, die den winter höchstens 3-4 mal ernsthaft gefahren sind.  

also ich würde auch mal ne runde mitfahren. ohlyturm gehört z.b. auch zum standardprogramm (nur verpaß ich danach dann immer den abzweig zur brücke richtung melibokus )


----------



## rayc (28. März 2007)

Schwarzer Biker schrieb:


> also ich würde auch mal ne runde mitfahren. ohlyturm gehört z.b. auch zum standardprogramm (nur verpaß ich danach dann immer den abzweig zur brücke
> richtung melibokus )



Klar kannst du mitfahren 

Die Strecke ist eigentlich einfach zu finden.
VOm Ohlyturm entweder über "weissen Balken" Richtung Westen fahren, dann landest du automatisch auf der Brücke zum Meli.
Achtung: An einer 4er-Kreuzung (Flachstück), den weissen Balken rechts folgen.

Oder direkt hinter den Ohlyturm nicht halb links auf den "weissen Balken" sondern gerade aus. Irgendwann kommst du knapp an die Strasse heran (ist rechter Hand), hier einfach geradeaus links an der Strasse vorbei weiter. 
Du landest automatisch auf der Brücke zum Meli.
Das ist die interessantere Strecke.

Wer alleine den Odenwald erkunden will, sollte sie die Papierkarten vom Landesvermessungsamt für je 7  holen. Sind mit TF20-1 bis TF20-?? gekennzeichnet. Maßstab 1:20.000. Achtung: einige Wandermakierungen sind in der Realität verlegt worden, um Trails zu meiden.
Ob das auf Druck der Forstbehörde geschah oder der Odenwaldclub sich an die Gepflogenheiten der Spaziergänger (nur breite Wege gehen) angepasst hat, weis ich nicht.  

Ray


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2007)

Hi,

das mit der Brücke klappt bei mir jetzt eingermasen. Anfangs stand ich auch das ein oder andere mal vor einen Zaun und wollte den Weg nicht mehr zurück, also Rad drüber weiter gehts...

Jupp, ich hoffe ich erfahre heute, ob ich am Samstag raus muss zum Holzmachen, wenn nicht, dann steht ja einer kleinen Tour nichts mehr im Wege. Vieleicht fährt noch einer mitt, der sich noch besser auskennt. Ich kenn mich eignetlich gar nicht aus, ist aber eigentlich besser, da fährt man manchmal länger.....

dann schauen wir doch mal...

LarsLipp


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (28. März 2007)

...sodele - komme grad von ´ner kleinen "stundenrunde" im wald zurück. is das herrlisch! also ich hätte evtl. am so. zeit. wobei ich mir noch net sicher bin, ob ich meli schon wieder packe... hab ich grad so gemerkt...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2007)

Hi Schwarzer Biker,

dann trainier doch noch bis zum Sonntag. Ist ja noch Zeit... Auf den Meli wird recht einfach. Aber erstmal musst du auf den Ohly Turm. Von da ist es nicht mehr weit...

Wenn wir schon ne Runde organisieren, dann sollte die von der "Ferne" kommenden doch auch mehr als nur ne Stunde radeln...

Schauen wir mal, ich hoffe ich weis morgen mehr und schlage dann eine Zeit vor... Treffpunkt dann per PN bei mir in Fehlheim, oder gibt es alternativ -Vorschläge?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (29. März 2007)

na gut, ich komme zwar nicht mehr dazu, vorher noch ne runde zu drehen, aber ich bin dabei. mach ich halt evtl das schlußlicht 
uhrzeit und treffpunkt bin ich recht flexibel. würde ja eh mit dem auto an die bergstraße kommen. ist dann wohl doch bissel zu heftig, erst noch am frankenstein vorbei zu radeln, um zu euch zu kommen. 
bin ja mal gespannt, wenn´s klappt wäre es dann das erste mal, daß ich zum ohlyturm von der anderen seite hochfahre (also nicht aus´m modautal). ist doch hoffentlich das meiste waldweg u.ä.? oder? 
uhrzeitmäßig hab ich auch viel zeit, nur bitte nicht zu früh am morgen und ich müßte spätestens um 16 uhr wieder am auto sein, damit ich so 16:30 wieder zuhause bin...

also dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob´s klappt. wer hat sonst noch lust? was ist mit den leuts vom "felsenmeerthreat"?

bis dennedann

stefan


----------



## LarsLipp (30. März 2007)

So,

jetzt habe ich mal eine Zeit für den Sonntag festgelegt: 

12:00 Uhr Start / Treffpunkt bei mir in Fehlheim. 
Adresse bekommt Ihr per PN von mir.
Wir fahren dann über den Schönberger Sportplatz zum Ohly Turm, dann gehts es schön Bergab über Stock und Stein Richtung Balkhäuser Brücke. Von da geht es auf den Melibokus. Sind für mich richtig Stramm gefahren 2 Stunden Fahrzeit plus Pausen. Also mit ner kleinen Pause am Ohly Turm und am Meli kommen wir auf 3 bis 3,5 Stunden oder so. Wir können da ja noch auf das Bensheimer Kirchberghäuschen und einen Radler trinken, je nach Lust und Laune...

Höhenmeter: 
Fehlheim liegt auf 95m  (laut Google Earth)
Ohly Turm          500m  
dann auf            280 Meter über die Balkhäuser Brücke 
Melibokus ca.    500m
Macht so ungefähr 625 Höhenmeter. und es sind ca. 26 bis 30 km.


Freue mich jetzt schon 

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Biker (31. März 2007)

na das paßt ja bestens - dann schick mal deine adresse. kalkulier halt am besten +/- 10 min ein, da ich nicht genau einschätzen kann wie lang ich zu dir brauch. bis morgen dann

rock´n roll!


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2007)

Hi Leutz,

morgen klappt es bei mir leider nicht !

Ich war nen Kumpel in 2 Tage in Waldhessen besuchen und hab heute beim ausrollen festgestellt das ich doch recht platt bin, nach den 2 Touren.

Aber Karfreitag und Oster-Samstag kommt der Kumpel und seine Frau zum mir um im schönen Odenwald zu biken. Also an den 2 Tagen bin ich irgendwo im vorderen Odenwald unterwegs, wo weiß ich noch nicht genau, dachte für Samstag an ne Tour nach Lindenfels, da ist doch bestimmt wieder Baueren oder Ostermarkt.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2007)

Hi,

der PFadfinder hat ne schöne Tour geführt. Leider ist beim ersten Trail einem Mittfahrer die Sattelsraube gekracht und wir sind die weiteren Anstiege zu zweit gefahren. Start über Seeheim. Wir haben die Frankenstein, den Ohlyturm und den Melibokus gemeistert. Super abfahrten hat mal richtig Spass gemacht. Hier nochmals mein Dank an den Pfadfinder. Heute geht es noch mit dem Schwarzen Biker auf meine Hausstrecke Ohlyturm und Melibokus...

Bin dann nächste Woche ab Donnerstag im Urlaub und freue mich, falls wir mal wieder eine Tourorganisiert bekommen.

Waren so um die 1000 bis 1200 Höhenmeter mit schnellen und technischen Abfahrten. Ca 4 Stunden FAHRSPASS...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2007)

Hi,

nachdem wir vor Ostern ja zwei schöne Touren gefahren haben: Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus... Kann da zwar nicht so früh, da ein wenig Gartenarbeit und sonstiges ansteht, aber wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach melden...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------

